# Uber accepting hyercar insurance



## Freeto16 (Apr 7, 2017)

someone from hyercar just told me they updated their insurance and now uber is accepting it! Anyone have any experience on this? I'm under 25 years old and looking to just rent a car for 3 days. Can someone give me some hints maybe?


----------

